# A pair of 68 Midgets



## BlueMoonKustoms (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is my May 68 standard Midget and my June 68 deluxe Midget. I'm always looking for more Midget stuff. Let me know if you have anything for sale.


----------



## 51PANTHER (Jan 22, 2016)

Great midgets


----------



## vastingray (Jan 24, 2016)

full]280062[/ATTACH] Sweet I found a couple not to long ago a 67 and a 68 deluxe both copper tone 

 cool bikes


----------

